# concerened new owner :( please help



## brianam76 (Aug 26, 2014)

hi so i just got my hedgehog Saturday morning and she absolutely will not let me touch her. ive read that a good way to get them used to you is to pick them up and just let them rest on your lap. but what am i supposed to do if i cant even pick her up? just this evening was the first time she came over to my hand in the cage and sniffed my hand. but if i made any movement at all shed curl right back up. So what is there i can do that will have her warm up to me? When i put my hand in her cage i just set it down near to her and she would sniff it really quick and then stop, so i feel like that's a big step. She also sleeps a LOT. is that normal? She's about two months old. I've also tried the tshirt trick and it doesnt seem to be helping. PLEASE HELP im really worried[/COLOR]


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sleep is normal in little ones. Try picking her up with the t-shirt. Something to protect your hands until she gets used to you. Make sure when you are holding her she isn't on her back and she will probably uncurl out of curiosity. Eventually.


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Persevere,she's got to get used to new sounds and smells,a new home and new mum but she will,then you'll spend lots of time cuddling her and watching her play. This is the start of a beautiful friendship


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you have a sleep sack or bonding bag? Hedgies are prey animals and need to be covered up or they feel too exposed. Even a fleece blankie will work, just something to hide under or inside of.
Also many don't like bright lights or loud noises, so keep things very calm.
Baby hedgies sleep A LOT! Eat, sleep and poop. Come to think of it, so do adults.

If anything having a hedgie will teach you patience, for every step forward, you'll take two steps back. 

Please read the thread about "Behavior Expectations", it will show that your hedgie is being perfectly normal.

Relax and take your time getting to know your new friend.

ML


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

i use a washrag to pick her up, then put her into my hands. She unballs pretty quickly.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got my baby last night I laid a bandana I ve worn in her cage so she could pick up on my scent and when she curls up in a ball I scoop her up with some bedding and lay her on the bandana in my lap. This evening she was exploring in the floor and crawled uo into my hands on her own.


----------



## mealieworm (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't leave her alone when she does that. She'll think that it's a good way to be left alone otherwise, and it will become a habit. Use bedding to pick her up so you don't get stabbed by the quills. When you have her in your hand, keep one hand under her, and carefully put your other hand on her back. It will hurt a little when she tries to quill up, but just ignore it. When you have her like that, flip her on her back. She'll curl into a ball, so be sure not to drop her. Hold her like that till she uncurls. She will try to flip herself over, but don't let her. If she calms down a bit, give her a meal worm while she's still on her back. I got mine a few days ago and she was the exact same way. You can't let her get her way, otherwise she'll always do that. Mine still acts like that while she's not being held, but as soon as I pick her up she uncurls. I have only given her mall worms if I'm holding her, so whenever I pick her up, she uncurls because she's used to getting a treat for that. I hope this helps


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

i used a small blanket or a washcloth to pick Crowley up after gently waking her, than i cuddle her on the couch or in her playpen in a fleece blanket on my chest or lap.

usually if they are balled up- if you put them on the ground or on your chest on their stomachaches they will unball and than try to explore if they find it's 'safe'.- they feel 'unsafe' on their backs. 

persevere! shes got a new home and new people to get use to. it will just take her time to adjust. 
it helps if you have spaces that are just 'her space' like 'her cage' 'her playpen' places that only her scent and her toys are with plenty of places to hide if she needs to and she will adjust better ( in my opinion)- like humans having their own bedrooms- a space she feels safe.


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

Just to reiterate the point made by Crowley is loved, animals feel unsafe on their backs. Putting an animal on its back is a form of establishing dominance, and will make your hedgie feel anxious and unsafe. You want to establish trust instead. 

Pick her up using a fleece cuddle blankie that you can fold around her so she can hide and feels secure. Let her sit in your lap while you watch TV or read, so she can get used to the new smells and sounds. Never forget hedgies are prey, not predator, and they know it. Their first instinct is to hide when something seems threatening. Also, they are solitary by nature. Your new little friend will need lots of time and patience to form a bond with you.


----------



## spikesnfluff07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Just reiterating what everyone else has said! I had my little one for a few months before I could get her to even uncurl when I held her. Now I can touch her toes, scratch her nose... Just please don't give up. Your little piggy is just shy for right now.


----------



## dawaterfield96 (Aug 23, 2014)

I got my little guy Finnigan a week ago, and he curls into a ball even when I walk by his cage, and he clicks on occasion when i try to pick him up. But i wont give up & I will try holding him on his back, and giving him treats. I need to be more patient, and know we 'll be best friends soon enough, and not to worry!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend holding him on his back so much. Set him so he uncurls he will be on his feet. It's a less precarious position for him.


----------

